# How long do solicitors have to keep records?



## spaceman (13 Mar 2010)

Can anybody tell me how long do solicitors have to keep records, particularly house sale contracts, if I am looking for the purchase contract for a house sold three years ago should they have the original contracts (or copies) or are there any justifiable circumstances where they might no longer have them?

Thanks


----------



## mf1 (13 Mar 2010)

In general, up to 12 years.   

I would ask, though, is there a reason for asking this? Is there an issue? or just curiosity? 

I ask because,  sometimes, clients are only willing to pay bare minimum fee while expecting  service years after.

mf


----------

